# 4 feet space, 75, 90 or 120S?



## orca77 (Aug 24, 2007)

Hello folks,
I'm collecting information on my next tank project. The space is 4 feet wide so I have to decide among 75, 90 or 120S tank sizes. What do you recommend for a Malawi tank? I might go for an all male hap and peacock set up. Does the 24" width makes a difference compared to 18"? Will 3 inches more in height make a difference?

Thank you!


----------



## Fishnut71 (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm a new world cichlid guy and typically I would choose a 120 foot print with a black background, but for an African tank, I like the extra height, so I would pick the 90.......with a blue background.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

I think the 120 is roughly the same height as the 90. Either way, I'd go for the 120 if you can reach the bottom of the back side. I'm assuming the ends are blocked by your length requirement.

The extra 6" makes a huge difference.


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

always go with the biggest you have room for and can afford. 120 has my vote also


----------



## RandyS (Feb 6, 2015)

I've got a 90 gallon acrylic 48" long x 18" wide x 24" deep.

24" wide would have been better for a larger footprint but I wouldn't want anything deeper than 24". I'm already up to my armpits while reaching for the bottom.


----------



## co4nd2 (May 17, 2015)

IMO, length and width are the most important dimensions, so the 24 inch width would be my top choice. I had a 75 (48L x 18W) mbuna tank years ago, and I never once wished it was taller, though I would have liked having a tank with a 24" width.


----------



## orca77 (Aug 24, 2007)

RandyS said:


> I've got a 90 gallon acrylic 48" long x 18" wide x 24" deep.
> 
> 24" wide would have been better for a larger footprint but I wouldn't want anything deeper than 24". I'm already up to my armpits while reaching for the bottom.


Hi Randy,
I'm very impressed by the setup you posted. Could you please share more info regarding the manufacture of your tank / stand / canopy?

Thank you!


----------



## RandyS (Feb 6, 2015)

Hey bud,
The tank is a "Clear-for-Life" brand built in California. It has a life time warranty. By the time I added the canopy, internal overflow, and shipping it was definitely not the cheapest way to go but I've always loved the clean look of an acrylic tank.
I have a buddy that's a cabinet maker and he built the custom stand out of alder to match the rest of the room. I designed it to fit a purchased sump and external pump.
I would definitely go with 24" wide if you can. I WOULD HAVE but the wife wasn't too excited about loosing even more floor space in the room. Oh well, marriage is always a negotiation right? The wider footprint also allows you to have a wider base of rocks which let's you pile them higher.


----------



## orca77 (Aug 24, 2007)

RandyS said:


> Hey bud,
> The tank is a "Clear-for-Life" brand built in California. It has a life time warranty. By the time I added the canopy, internal overflow, and shipping it was definitely not the cheapest way to go but I've always loved the clean look of an acrylic tank.
> I have a buddy that's a cabinet maker and he built the custom stand out of alder to match the rest of the room. I designed it to fit a purchased sump and external pump.
> I would definitely go with 24" wide if you can. I WOULD HAVE but the wife wasn't too excited about loosing even more floor space in the room. Oh well, marriage is always a negotiation right? The wider footprint also allows you to have a wider base of rocks which let's you pile them higher.


Thank you! I don't think Clear-For-Life makes a tank that's 24" in width. The custom made cabinet stand is really awesome looking!


----------



## Fishnut71 (Dec 7, 2014)

nodima said:


> I think the 120 is roughly the same height as the 90. Either way, I'd go for the 120 if you can reach the bottom of the back side. I'm assuming the ends are blocked by your length requirement.
> 
> The extra 6" makes a huge difference.


Oops, my mistake....brain-fart. Standard 90 and 120(4X2X2) are about same height.....go 120!


----------



## RandyS (Feb 6, 2015)

Yup, they make a 48" x 24" x 24" 120 gallon. I can PM you the dealer's name is you'd like.
You'd be happy with the 24" width over the 18".

I wanted a longer tank but it sounds like we had the same situation. All I had available was a 4 foot wall in the room.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Just to throw this out there, a 240sq is also a 4' tank - 4x4x2 ;-)


----------



## slater32 (Apr 27, 2015)

Orca
Have you decided on glass or acrylic yet as knowing that, may change what's available as far as configuration to a certain extent..


----------



## orca77 (Aug 24, 2007)

fmueller said:


> Just to throw this out there, a 240sq is also a 4' tank - 4x4x2 ;-)


 Yeah, right, wife gonna love that idea!


----------



## orca77 (Aug 24, 2007)

slater32 said:


> Orca
> Have you decided on glass or acrylic yet as knowing that, may change what's available as far as configuration to a certain extent..


Not yet. I haven't got any experience with acrylic tanks. Only thing I know is they are really easy to scratch. I'm still in planning mode collecting all the information I can before I start the build.


----------



## Fishnut71 (Dec 7, 2014)

orca77 said:


> slater32 said:
> 
> 
> > Orca
> ...


For a 120, go glass. With glass, you don't have to always worry about scatches during cleaning and the top is wide open for easy access to everything.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Another vote for a glass 75G. I like the look of lower tanks, not to mention cost and ease of maintenance.

It doesn't gain you additional fish since I would not put more fish in a taller tank.


----------



## RandyS (Feb 6, 2015)

About the only advantage to a taller tank is more volume.
I rounded up from a 75 gallon to a 90 gallon (18" to 24") to get the extra 15 gallons of water. I hoped it would make the system more stable as in temperature, water chemistry, etc.
ALTHOUGH, my mbunas surprisingly spend as much time in the top as they do the bottom so I'm glad I bought the height I did.


----------



## orca77 (Aug 24, 2007)

That's interesting. My limited experience with Mbunas was they like to stay among or near the rocks.


----------



## RandyS (Feb 6, 2015)

Well, I probably got a little carried away with that statement when I said AS MUCH time. They definitely like the rocks but quite often use the entire tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Mine use the entire tank when spawning, which is all the time when mature. But they don't miss the couple of extra inches at the top, and never seem to have problems with stablility even in a 10G. So low tanks for me!


----------

